# RIP Bailey xx



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

Bailey... I remember the first time I saw you. You were so shy! That day when we bought you home I sat and stared at you all night, I was so worried about you, you refused to come out and Minchin was so much bigger than you. When you were little you loved to hide in that coconut, the world was such a big and scary place. Even when you got too big for it, you still stuck your head in the holes  I put it in your box for you so if ratty heaven is a little scary at first, you can hide there. 

That seems like so long ago now though. You grew up into such a fearless, playful, confident rat. Cheeky, too. If you didn't get attention right away, the whole world new about it. You liked to crawl through daddy's clothes and snuggle up under them. I didn't let you because you had sharp little toes! But you'd jump up on my lap and talk to me. You found so much fun in cardboard boxes, every day you were always the last one to go back home from play time. I remember you once ran so hard into a box that the sheer force made it fly off the bed and onto the floor. You didn't try that again  And you liked to climb on top of your old cage, and then make us get you down again... over and over. It was your little game. Everything was so interesting. Getting a photo of you was so hard! 

I wouldn't have changed you for the world. Your brothers miss you already. Minchin had been looking after you so well these last few days, cleaning you and cuddling with you. Makes a change from him using you as furniture... You were shockingly patient about it. 

Please forgive me baby. I couldn't watch you suffer any more. 
I forgive you for sneezing in my eye. I hope there's loads of toys, and lots of love and snuggles where you are. 
Goodbye Senor Bailey. Sept 2010 - 9th March 2012.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw.. Those are such sweet stories. RIP Bailey Rat.


----------



## Critter (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautifully writen. Keep it somewhere save and cherish the memories. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. He sounded like a wonderful rat


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice story. Thanks for sharing his life with us.


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! I am sure he is happy with all the other ratties in rat heaven!


----------

